

Steve Jobs: Good Programmers Are Very Cheap - cassandravoiton
http://nerds-central.blogspot.com/2012/04/good-programmers-are-very-cheep.html

======
NerdsCentral
He did not actually say that - but it is the implication of his comment.

------
Radzell
Programming skill is a diffcult thing to quantify. I personally don't think
school is a good way of deciding who will be great at programming. I hired
people who have had less experience who were way better programmer than my
most experience guys. Personally I never had the problem of a hiring crunch
because I have been willing to work with programmers with less experience on
paper who turned out to just motivate themselves into success.

